# Name Stones for Housing Developments



## Butter (27 May 2009)

I'm trying to scource a supplier of name stones for a housing development - something like this [broken link removed]
If anyone has come across a supplier or could point me in the right direction - I'd be very grateful!


----------



## so-crates (31 May 2009)

I'm curious ... since you have provided a link, why not use them? Afraid I can't be of much help in sourcing others in the same business but perhaps check out quarries or the businesses that do headstones for cemeteries?


----------



## Butter (1 Jun 2009)

A very obvious question! I've tried the office number on their web-site many times and only get an answer machine which then gives two mobile numbers neither of which have ever been answered when I've tried them. Not completely dumb! 
Thanks for the suggestions as well - I have found a couple of other places who do them and you're quite right - quarries and headstone makers can do them.


----------



## so-crates (4 Jun 2009)

It was; but I had assumed there was a good reason why you hadn't gone with them I was just at a loss as to what it could be!


----------



## Smashbox (4 Jun 2009)

Stonemasons who make headstones for graveyards do this type of work, check out your local yellow pages.


----------



## MandaC (28 Oct 2009)

The Estate where I grew up was having its 21st Anniversary, so the Residents clubbed together and got a name stone.  Problem was it looked exactly like a headstone.  Still a running joke, some 15 years later


----------

